# Have you ever seen mammatus clouds?!



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG I just saw this for the first time in my life, but they are real! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maybe some of the photos are enhanced, but they occur. [wiki]


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 24, 2008)

that looks wicked cool. i don't think i've ever seen it here ever in my life--yet


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 24, 2008)

i've never seen them in real life.  they look like someone sprayed a giant can of pressurized whipped cream into the sky.  LOL.


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2008)

They had a tv program about these rolling clouds on a month ago and it was amazing! I'd love to see them. Apparently they always occur at the same time each year and it draws in a huge crowd of photographers and tv reporters ect. How amazing would it be to see them!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_i've never seen them in real life.  they look like someone sprayed a giant can of pressurized whipped cream into the sky.  LOL._

 



LOL.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that is so cool!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are really neat, but I've never seen them!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 24, 2008)

they kind of look like balls. One of those pictures looks familiar, like I never saw a whole bunch of them at one time but for some reason i think maybe I saw a little bunch of them? Or maybe they just kinda looked like these?

Either way, its cool.


----------



## redambition (Apr 24, 2008)

wow!

i've never seen clouds like this - i'd like to!

they look amazing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 24, 2008)

Breathtaking. Thanks for posting that.  I had never seen them.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 24, 2008)

woahh. that;s cool!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2008)

Omg thats so awesome!! I hope I can witness that for myself one day. I love funky stuff that happens in the sky


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 25, 2008)

Never seen that before! Mammatus?
Hahaha, more like "boob" clouds. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They do look like boobs right? I'm not the only one seeing that right? XD


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Never seen that before! Mammatus?
Hahaha, more like "boob" clouds. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They do look like boobs right? I'm not the only one seeing that right? XD_

 
LoL I saw balls. Or maybe nipples. either way its pretty cool


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 25, 2008)

I love love love nature's wonders!! Storms, waves, clouds, aurora borealis...aaah, I want to see more of them in real!!

Hehe, did you read wiki article? Why is it called mammatus?
_The name "mammatus" is derived from the Latin __mamma (breast), due to the resemblance between the shape of these clouds and human female breasts.

_​


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Never seen that before! Mammatus?
Hahaha, more like "boob" clouds. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They do look like boobs right? I'm not the only one seeing that right? XD_

 
I thought they looked like boobs too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never seen them in real life either, but it would definately be pretty cool.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 25, 2008)

I had no idea! Very interesting.


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome! They look so unreal esp the third photo. Tanks for sharing!


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting -I hope to see this some day!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 27, 2008)

they're lovely...


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow!! Those look so stunning!  I have to add seeing them in real life to my list of 'things to do before I die.' lol  Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw those one time when I was younger, which was right before a tornado ripped apart my house!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 28, 2008)

You're welcome ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  I saw those one time when I was younger, which was right before a tornado ripped apart my house!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Power of the nature can be stunningly beautiful but in the same time terrifying!


----------



## FullWroth (Apr 28, 2008)

That first photo kinda scares the crap out of me. -_-

But they're all beautiful, regardless. Wow. Gotta love nature sometimes, eh?


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 28, 2008)

That's AMAZING!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I saw those one time when I was younger, which was right before a tornado ripped apart my house!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, I am so sorry to hear that, and I was just thinking I'd be scared sh*tless if I saw these clouds in person.  They totally look like something that occurs right before all hell breaks loose!!


----------



## FullWroth (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_They totally look like something that occurs right before all hell breaks loose!!_

 
So of course the (probably male) scientists name them BOOBIE CLOUDS.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_So of course the (probably male) scientists name them BOOBIE CLOUDS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And they were probably direct descendants of the explorers that gave the Grand Tetons their moniker!


----------



## k.a.t (May 1, 2008)

They remind me of an army of ghosts coming down from the sky, they scare me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to see them though.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread because I saw some today!!






The mammatus clouds are in the center. The picture is kind of unclear because I took it out the window of a moving car, but you can tell what they are! It's not edited at all!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow yeah! I can see them!

I think I saw them here few times, but weren't so strongly shaped as ones I posted in the beginning.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 20, 2008)

That's so cool!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 21, 2008)

i hope i see some someday!


----------



## rbella (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are beautiful.  My mother is a painter and paints these clouds in her art all the time.  I will have to send her this link, she will love it!  Thank you!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen them before, not exactly like the ones in the pictures, but the same kind of clouds. They usually tend to show up during hurricane season.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_ 








_

 
they look like lotsa umbilical cords.


----------

